# ATV rims



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a bent alum rim on a honda. Has anyone found a company who is able to straighten rims?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I would just check on KSL for atv tires/rims, assuming that it is stock??? there are tons on there usually.


----------

